

Unofficial Google Image Search by Drawing (or Webcam) - franze
http://search-by-drawing.franz-enzenhofer.com/

======
garethsprice
Fun idea, but what are the potential use cases? The results seem quite random,
even the same image drawn slightly differently returns wildly different
results.

Tried finding logos with it (<http://bit.ly/mOHZjx>, <http://bit.ly/rpHUOC>),
smiley face (<http://bit.ly/p9EqV6>), Piet Mondrian (<http://bit.ly/pSxzap>)
and schoolboy's favorites (<http://bit.ly/pYMeV6> <http://bit.ly/nr7wxf>) with
no joy.

Anyone got it to find anything they specifically asked for?

Edit: Last two NSFW if you work in a preschool or something.

------
petercooper
One of my favorite papers from over the years is Fast Multiresolution Image
Querying: <http://grail.cs.washington.edu/projects/query/> .. which, on the
surface, demonstrates how you could make an entire system like this for
yourself. It's from the mid 90s! Direct link to the PDF at
<http://grail.cs.washington.edu/projects/query/mrquery.pdf>

I seem to recall Nat Friedman was working on this sort of "image search by
drawing" stuff in a popular Linux photo app in the mid 00s but I'm still
looking for the citation.

------
brackin
Very interesting although all what shows for me is Logos because I cannot draw
anything but stick figures on a mac touchpad.

------
5partan
Kinda poor, it doesn't really matter what you draw, the search results are
nearly identical for each color

------
wgx
Got some very bizarre results, none of which really matched anything I drew.

I suspect this is more down to Google's image matching than your tool though!

Example: <http://imgur.com/PvIFT>

------
tripzilch
Does Google Search By Image not work in Opera or something?

The whole drawing part seems to work just fine, it then redirects me to Google
where it's supposed to do Search By Image but I just get the Google Front
page?

~~~
franze
it's a bug on googles side, it's reported here
[http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Web+Search/thread?tid=...](http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Web+Search/thread?tid=6c8fda0c0f045f07&hl=en)
would be cool if you add "opera too" to the bug report. thx.

------
VMG
This seems to be the only one type of search that yields the expected results:
<http://goo.gl/HEgdG>

Still interesting though

------
sp332
Excellent use of Google's "search by image" feature!
<https://www.google.com/insidesearch/searchbyimage.html>

------
altrego99
Needs undo.

------
VMG
dead (doesn't load)

~~~
franze
heroku logs says everything is (still) ok

~~~
VMG
it's fine now

